# Jackson's Christmas photo haul



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I am not the best at taking indoor shots but I think I get better every year (I hope, anyway, lol).... I'm lucky I have such a patient subject. 

Onto the pix....





Lol this one just made me laugh.










Of course, Lola, my mom and stepdad's new cockapoo, who is now a little over 12 weeks old.


Jackson wisely explains how to get treats to his "little sister"


"Oh just sit pretty here like this?"


more....


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

She's entirely bored with this.








She is SO hard to photograph with her dark face lol. 








more....


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

done!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Aww!!! Too cute. They are both just stunning.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Very pretty.  
Jackson is always so stylish!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Cute photos! Jackson is my favorite Yorkie!


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

He's fab! Gorgeous pictures... I love his scarf too


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I love these! All of my indoor pics are so blurry because of the dim lighting. What kind of camera do you use and on what settings?


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

jade5280 said:


> I love these! All of my indoor pics are so blurry because of the dim lighting. What kind of camera do you use and on what settings?


Thanks a lot! It's been a learning curve. Quite a few of mine came out blurry in this session, too, I just didn't post them obviously lol. I have a Canon Rebel T1i and I used a 50mm lens on AV mode, no flash. I set my aperture to f/1.8. I also pumped the iso up to either 800 or 1600. I used natural lighting a bit too and opened up the blinds in the room to bring in some natural light.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes, please put Jackson and the little cockapoo under my Christmas tree.........


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the awesome comments!


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

OMG these are awesome!! I so wish I had a DSLR with a 50mm lens to do some like this. Love how the tree looks in the background with this lens. Great photos but then with that cute subject, how could you go wrong!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

dogsule said:


> OMG these are awesome!! I so wish I had a DSLR with a 50mm lens to do some like this. Love how the tree looks in the background with this lens. Great photos but then with that cute subject, how could you go wrong!


The 50mm lens made a HUGE difference for me!! It definitely made things sooo much easier than dealing with my kit lens last year, which was totally doable and I managed to get decent ones, but the 50mm is just awesome. Nifty fifty for sure.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow! Very nice!!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I have a canon rebel as well, but with the kit lens. I need to invest in a better lens. I'm still figuring out how the heck to use it!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Jackson is such a pro at posing! He needs to have a talk with Kabota.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

jade5280 said:


> I have a canon rebel as well, but with the kit lens. I need to invest in a better lens. I'm still figuring out how the heck to use it!


I waited sooo long to finally just decide I needed to buy another one. I would def recommend the 50mm, such a great (and cheap!) one to have around. I got it for around $95 on amazon prime earlier this year. I do love my 55-250mm lens as well for action/outdoor... nice having a zoom ones. But I just love the 50mm. I am definitely nowhere near using my camera to it's full capabilities as I just haven't learned enough about it, but it's fun to experiment and try things! I would still give it a shot on your kit lens if you want to try for Xmas photos and do the settings like I listed above and see if it makes a difference 

Here's the ones I took in 2012 (yes same scarf lol) with my kit lens, same camera... I did basically the same settings. Set the aperture as low as it could go and upped the iso. But I can tell a big difference between this years and 2012's. I guess I didn't post a thread last yr, I know I took some? 
http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/120987-jackson-says-merry-christmas.html


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I played around with it a little last night and the settings you recommended definitely made a difference! I'm going to try to do a Christmas photo shoot this weekend during the day when I can get some light in the house! Now I just have to get both dogs to sit still :/


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey Jacksons mom.....I read a post by mpix today about taking pics by the Christmas trees and using the 50mm lens, it also said what to do if you don't have a 50mm lens. Well I don't even have a dslr but I thought I would try it with my Canon SX50 HS. I like how it worked. Have to try more once we get our big tree up but check out the second group of pics here http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/341434-angel-belle-mayas-christmas.html I liked them!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

jade5280 said:


> I played around with it a little last night and the settings you recommended definitely made a difference! I'm going to try to do a Christmas photo shoot this weekend during the day when I can get some light in the house! Now I just have to get both dogs to sit still :/


Ohhh can't wait to see!


----------

